# Craigslist Rhode Island!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Dakotamoon

http://providence.craigslist.org/pet/890230354.html

He is very handsome and of course, not neutered!


----------



## Nikkoli110

"Outside dog". Nice. Poor guy, hope maybe the GSRNE gets him. I'm going to email him and recomend he calls there.


----------



## Nikkoli110

Just emailed him, hopefully they'll email back. I'm also in Warwick and wouldn't mind holding onto him until we can get him into the GSRNE. Beautiful dog.


----------



## engine750wife

I hope things work out for him. I also hope that "excellent watch dog" doesn't mean "very agressive".


----------



## LadyHawk

If there is anything I can do to help, let me know- I will be more than HAPPY to pull him and start him on the road to his new life!!!


----------



## LadyHawk

I also sent a note to this "Guy" asking for further info I will post asap.
Kate


----------



## fuzzmom




----------



## lucyindaski

Seven years of being kept outside in New England to be a watchdog, now he's being dumped? Some people make ya wonder, eh?


----------



## Myamom

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-10-23, 10:10AM EDT



Looking for a good home for a 7 yr old male german shepherd. He has been an outside dog for quite some time and is an incredible watch dog. he has not been neutered. 




Location: warwick , RI 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 890230354


----------

